# Togetherness is.....................



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Mom and the kids having a bite this afternoon.


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Cool picture....if I remember correctly you also have some nice bucks that visit from time to time.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice pic. Where's that buck we scored.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Shortdrift

Them deer are smart too. I intercepted this ransom note intended for you.

*Keep the birdseed coming or your bushes are toast!*


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

^^^ LOL

Sweet pic! They sure look cute in their winter coats


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

All I see are six tender backstraps lol


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

What they are really thinking


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

katfish said:


> Shortdrift
> 
> Them deer are smart too. I intercepted this ransom note intended for you.
> 
> *Keep the birdseed coming or your bushes are toast!*



I just pit coffee all over the place!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

That was funny!! Thanks for the laugh!!


----------

